# Edoardo Catemario plays Vivaldi



## Daria Fedotova (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello everybody !
There is a new video by the Italian musician Edoardo Catemario. 
Here you can find his interpretation of Vivaldi's Concerto RV93 for guitar and orchestra. 
A must see for italian music lovers!






Daria


----------

